# Want to buy a new fish finder



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I have never owned a fish finder. And wanted to buy one just wondering what would be a good one. Nothing to much maybe 200 at the upper end. Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not an electronics expert, but I've learned from owning several units over many years of fishing that probably one of the key things to look at when purchasing a sonar for fishing is the peak to peak power or RMS watts, higher the better for best bottom reading and overall resolution.
Many units nowdays offer dual beam transducers, grayscale or color viewing and lots of other bells and whistles. For the $ you mention you should be able to find a nice one from any of the three top manufacturers, Humminbird, Lowrance or Garmin that will serve you well for years to come.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

TOM, said it all.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

i think this would make a nice one http://www.basspro.com/Lowrancereg;-Elite-4x-DSI-Color-Imaging-Fishfinder/product/53518000/247261?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

The Humminbird 570 is excellent--can be found for under 200


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

I did a crazy amount of research (almost 2 full days) and decided the Garmin Echo 200 was the right one for me. It cost me 135 on Amazon (discounted from 159.99)

I was going to go with the Humminbird 570 DI, but then my wife got a hold of me before I could make the purchase. So, I am going with the Echo 200 with hope in the future to upgrade to the 570 DI.

279 vs. 135...cant beat it. 

Heres the link:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-00953-00-echo-200-Fishfinder/dp/B004D7JRA0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336652911&sr=8-3"]Amazon.com: Garmin echo 200 Fishfinder: GPS & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51ONPy2YzML[/ame]


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I could have sworn there was an eagle cud a 350c that was a fish finder and gps but on the gps showed contour lines of the lake. I can not find it anymore but I would go with something like that


----------

